# Bassist Wanted - Rock Cover Band



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Mature gigging party / bar band playing classic and modern rock hits (Q107 meets Edge102) seeks an experienced bassist who is easy going, learns songs quickly and has strong backup vocals. Must have at least 15 years experience and available to gig 1-2 times per month and rehearse 1-4 times (depending on bookings) We rehearse in Richmond Hill and gig from Mississauga to Pickering, Newmarket to Downtown TO. Reply for a song list and recordings.

Please contact me at [email protected] if you're interested

thanks


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Update, bassist has been found...


----------

